

Bootstrapping: Advice you can actually use today - alexblack
http://blog.alexblack.ca/bootstrapping-advice-you-can-use

======
ippisl
few other tricks helpfull for bootstrapping : 1\. outsourcing. if done right
can be a great money saver. 2\. crowdsourcing: you can get cheap and high
quality work for most services a business needs using crowdsourcing. see
:[http://www.ebizq.net/blogs/enterprise/2009/09/crowdsourcing_...](http://www.ebizq.net/blogs/enterprise/2009/09/crowdsourcing_5_reasons_its_no.php)
3\. design you processes for outsourcing: for example: customer support given
using web chat can be cheaply outsourced, prevent accent and company image
problem when outsourcing support , more efficent than phone based outsroucting
because the support person could answer people in parallel , and you get an
archive of questions and answers , that might appropriate for service
automation.

